# Can anyone mod a Streamlight TLR-1 and TLR-3?



## swrdply400mrelay (Feb 11, 2011)

Like the title says, can anyone mod these?



I haven't seen a thread on anyone modding these. I just got both, and would like some more efficient LED's, as well as drivers, and maybe even neutral emitters.



The TLR-1 looks like it's an XPG/XPE LED mounted on a driver.



The TLR-3 has an XRE, but I'm not sure how to take it apart.


----------



## Illum (Dec 23, 2011)

send a PM to Icarus, he has done solicited mods for TLR-3 before. Price might be a bit steep, but he is known for high quality work.


----------

